# Yes, another Thanksgiving sourdough...



## smokeymose (Nov 26, 2021)

I know there was another sourdough post today but I just had to post mine as well. My first try at sourdough bread.
I had a couple batches of starter going for around 10 days and it was time.






Jake's a couple of days older than Elmo and seemed frisky so he got the call.
The usual first mix, autolyse, folding, etc. and into the fridge overnight. I didn't think it "rose" enough after 12 hours but at this point I was going to bake, one way or another.













Next day, time to bake!
Sorry no pics of the dutch oven process but here's the end result.









Came out a little denser than I wanted but still soft and tasty.
Couple of takes: 
My oven cooks a little high and I forgot about that. The crust was just a little harder than I like but the Mrs. was fine with it.
Next time I'll set it at 265 instead of 275.
I'll let it rise an hour or so at room temp before refrigerating for the night.
The instructions for the recipe I used said it was done at 208 IT. I think that's high and the thump test worked better
(Thump it and if it sounds like a ripe watermelon it's good).
All in all, I'm happy with how it came out, not perfect but not an outright fail.
We've already gone through almost one loaf and I'm looking forward to the next ones.
Maybe next week. Elmo is residing in the fridge at this time just waiting his chance,
Definitely a learning experience but some good fun!
Thanks for looking, folks, and keep trying new things!
Dan


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 26, 2021)

Good looking bread........Who you calling frisky?


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 26, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Good looking bread........Who you calling frisky?


LOL!


----------



## sandyut (Nov 26, 2021)

those look great!


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 26, 2021)

sandyut said:


> those look great!


Thank you!


----------



## kruizer (Nov 26, 2021)

If you call it Artisinal Loaf, you can get away with almost anything


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 27, 2021)

kruizer said:


> If you call it Artisinal Loaf, you can get away with almost anything


Then that's what it is!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2021)

NICE!!
Al


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 27, 2021)

Great bake! I’ve noticed the sourdough guys are way to critical of their work!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 28, 2021)

For your first time you did great!  One thing about sourdough that got me was it does not rise like normal bread.  It does what is called oven spring.  I pour boiling water on a preheated baking sheet to help this.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 30, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Great bake! I’ve noticed the sourdough guys are way to critical of their work!


Thanks!
I guess after you’ve nursed a starter for a week or two and then spend hours on the prep you have too much time to think about it LOL!


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 30, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> For your first time you did great!  One thing about sourdough that got me was it does not rise like normal bread.  It does what is called oven spring.  I pour boiling water on a preheated baking sheet to help this.


Thanks!
I’m not understanding the baking sheet....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 30, 2021)

Yup

Nice breads there.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 30, 2021)

Where da butta at? Man that looks good. 
Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 30, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Thanks!
> I’m not understanding the baking sheet....


If you baking inside a dutch oven  with a cover it is not needed.  I do loaf pans.  I preheat a baking sheet on rack below bread and pour boiling water into sheet pan just before adding bread.  You have to watch don't get burned from the steam.  I got this from this recipe which is the one I use most of the time.  It really helps with the oven spring.  









						The Simple Sourdough Tin Loaf of Your Dreams
					

I make a lot of sourdough bread. An absurd amount really. But I also eat a lot of sourdough bread. For breakfast. With dinner. A slice dipped in olive oil and covered in shaved Pecorino Romano for a midnight snack. Most of the time I tend to make boule-like shaped, hearth-style sourdoughs (i.e...




					bakednyc.com


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 30, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> If you baking inside a dutch oven  with a cover it is not needed.  I do loaf pans.  I preheat a baking sheet on rack below bread and pour boiling water into sheet pan just before adding bread.  You have to watch don't get burned from the steam.  I got this from this recipe which is the one I use most of the time.  It really helps with the oven spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! 
Getting ready to "re-start" a starter and I will think about this.
The recipe I used makes two loaves so may be I can do both ways.


----------

